# Game 48: Lakers @ Heat (2/10 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, February 10, 2013 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    


    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should be a fun one.

Hopefully Chris and Ray are back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully not.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Despite the still-present turmoil, LAL's probably feeling pretty good after securing a winning road trip already. Even without Pau, they're playing some of their best ball, so we can't take them lightly.

Hopefully we get everyone back for this one, I'm sure it'll be quite the battle.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why does Nash look like a serial killer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Ray are good to go. Back to the regular starting lineup with Battier off the bench.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Am I the only one who has a bad feeling about this game? That heat will lose and everybody will be back in the lakers will win it all bandwagon?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

White Hot uni's are back today. Wish we could just stick with the red throwbacks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Cole hit that 3 off the nice Lebron assist.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This place is dead. Where is everyone?

26-25 after 1

Heat shooting 63% and are down 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Battier/Bosh frontcourt just isnt working. Keep Joel or Birdman out there for this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-53 at the half

1st time in a looong time that Lebron had to sit the last 4 minutes of a half because of foul trouble.

Heat shooting 60%. Too many bad turnovers in that 1st half. 3 a piece for Wade and Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many turnovrs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333o


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is every possession a foul; on us?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Foul after foul after foul after foul


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Every posseson a foul..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This has been such a weird game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is so stop start stop start its unreal. So many fouls everywhere. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh and that Wade dunk was incredible. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Freakin' league pass delay. I knew that and1 was coming a minute before I watched it. 

Either way, he's an animal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I had no idea you guys were such an incredible offensive rebounding team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333

78-73 after 3

Heat still shooting great and killing them in rebounding. But its somehow only a 5 point lead. Again, very weird game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

King. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, should have been 3 free throws for Lebron

sick turnaround by Wade


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Shoulda been three shots


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

These touch fouls are going to be the death of us today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 3 straight J's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Then Wade takes a bad shot. Saw it coming a mile away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow D-Wade's feeling it. Largest lead of the game and LeBron is sitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ!

great steal by Wade before that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not the best 3 from LeBron. Still was close though.

Wow, what a block by Clark on LBJ.

Sick steal and save by Wade. Great alley-oop Cole2James.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That steal from Wade was one of the best ive ever seen.

He's on fire as well, I love this D-Wade.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray absolutely dominant defending Kobe again today


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Ray. Wide open. He didn't have a lot of balance when he rose up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Lebron are feeeling it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Then Ray misses the LC3. That, I have no explanation for.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Ray's missed 2 straight great looks from the corner.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Ray


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bullshit whistle


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a cheap foul on Allen. He fouled Kobe's elbow with his sternum.



doctordrizzay said:


> That steal from Wade was one of the best ive ever seen.
> 
> He's on fire as well, I love this D-Wade.


:eek8:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta make buckets now that they are in the bonus


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beautiful hesitation and corner turn by Wade there. He's really looking like he ought to these days.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops and buckets


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: Kobe's going to get every little breath-on call now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lmao at Kobe's push-off turning into a turnover


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FLYING

DEATH

MACHINE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario been big tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HOLY MANBEARPIG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

Terrific ball movement


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh passed up a great look for...

F************K YEAAAAAAH


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good game. Nice win for you guys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What ball movement there.

BATTY BOY333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mario 6-11? He's showing up more often lately.

Did Breen call Kobe "Wade" after that last shot he made?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Bane has found his stroke at last


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No player on our team outside of Wade and Lebron have shot free throws toight. Weird.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bang!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** yeah I love when we play the Lakers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> Mario 6-11? He's showing up more often lately.
> 
> Did Breen call Kobe "Wade" after that last shot he made?


Yup


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Only caught the 4th quarter, but man, when we play the way we've played offensively at times lately, we seem unstoppable. It makes it so much more confounding when we have games like in Boston where the offense looks like rat poop.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I knew there was a reason I still had faith in Dwyane. He is playing fantastic basketball once again. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's face was so awesomely stoic during that dunk. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Repeat play, but Batty Boy misses.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is in another dimension now. A dimension thoroughly more awesome than anything this dimension can offer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron just dominating these last few games


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade now. So fun when they're both heated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade. Wow :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DWYANE TYRONE WADE JR. YOU ****ING MANIAC


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WAAAADE!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They gave Kobe 2 there? He was trying to make it single digits...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win baby. That's how we do!

:lebron: :dwade:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:

49 for his last 65 (75%)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 107-97

Weird game throught. Heat shoot way over 50% for the entire game, yet were down for most of it until the end of the 3rd.

D picked up in the 4th and Wade and Lebron were on fire.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When Wade and Lebron get going like that....nothing any team can do really


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Shane Battier 11-16 for past 27 three's

Ray Allen 4-28 past 32 three's.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

So proud of that Heat D in the 4th. Just smothering them. If we play like that during the playoffs, we get another chip.

Hopefully, we just don't turn on the D in teh 4th though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier is even hotter than that. 16-31 on his last 31 3 pt attempts.


If Shane, Ray and Mario ever get hot at the same time, it'll be scary.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Battier is even hotter than that. 16-31 on his last 31 3 pt attempts.
> 
> 
> If Shane, Ray and Mario ever get hot at the same time, it'll be scary.


It's already scary be that's mainly cuz Wade and Lebron are playing some of the best basketball together. They both had that "You can't **** with us" Look today.


Has ray ever been in such a bad slump before? 4-28 is worse that terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone watch Parks and Rec? for some reason, Aubrey Plaza, who plays April on the show, always tweets about Chris Bosh :laugh:



> Aubrey Plaza ‏@evilhag
> Chris boshhhhh stop ignoring meeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Lil Wayne WEEZY F ‏@LilTunechi
> So I'm @ da Heat game right, rootin 4 da Lakers kuz dats my team & would u believe they got police 2 make me leave?! Wow! F#€k da Heat


:rotf:

**** this little bastard. 2nd time now he comes to our game and roots against us. 



> Will Manso ‏@WillManso
> So #Heat say Lil Wayne was NOT kicked out of the game. He choose to leave on his own. I'll say I believe the team on this one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^I'm so sick of that little rat. Can't we just ban him from the arena already?

This was the 7th game in a row for Mario with one turnover or less.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Has ray ever been in such a bad slump before? 4-28 is worse that terrible.


Yeah he's been woeful lately.

Speaking of shooters, watching Duke right now, I'd love for us to somehow finagle Seth Curry in the draft. I've been pipedreaming about adding JJ Redick in the next couple seasons, but I'd settle for the younger Curry. 

Crazy, Spo went 11-deep today, yet Miller still doesn't get in.

No surprise Earl Clark was basically Pau Gasol against us. Such a nice throw-in from the Dwightmare. He'd be awesome here, starting over Haslem.

Holy shit! Just saw that postup fadeaway by Wade over Meeks. That was sick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Kobe Bryant just lavished so much praise on LeBron that it might as well have been an introductory Hall of Fame speech.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Asked if people forget about Wade because of LeBron, Kobe Bryant replied: "I don't. I know what a problem he is."


I wonder what Wade told him after the game?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron James is just not realistic right now.

I don't even get why we keep talking about him so much on here. Just nothing left to say. He plays like this for a couple more years and I think you have to put him in the conversation for greatest of all time, especially if we win a couple more championships.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So nice to see Wade playing at a high level again. I honestly thought he finally was losing it earlier in the season but I guess he just really was not healthy.

Admittedly I was way off on him.

And what the hell is up with Ray?

Don't really need to say anything about Lebron, he's playing the best ball of his career.

Birdman breathed some much needed life into this team although it won't show on the stat sheet.

Battier is strokin it right now doing what Ray was brought in to do.

Just imagine how lethal we'll be if we can get Ray, Shane, Mike, and Chalmers shooting 3s at a high clip at the same time :O


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Right now Lebron is playing at the pinnacle of his career, 28 years old mid season. That's what most people say superstars are at there best. And it seems like it.

I don't if it's because people were saying Durant is MVP this or what, but Lebron just snatched it from him like Durant was a thief.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Voting doesn't end for a couple of months.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Voting doesn't end for a couple of months.


Ya but Durant has been in the lead according to most, now Lebron clearly is.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And what does that win LeBron ultimately?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Anyone watch Parks and Rec? for some reason, Aubrey Plaza, who plays April on the show, always tweets about Chris Bosh :laugh:


That's hilarious, I didn't know she is an NBA fan.

I'm, usually not a fan of her humour but that tweet is hilarious!


----------

